# Symantec TalkWorks Pro 3.0



## the wizard (Mar 7, 2009)

I am using TalkWorks Pro 3.0 in Windows XP which it really isn't supposed to work in but I have it working almost flawlessly. I just have one problem. When someone leaves a message the last three seconds or so gets cut off every time. The silence detection setting seems to make no difference. Is there some other setting or perhaps a registry entry to tweak to fix this? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

TalkWorks Pro 3.0 is not supported on Windows XP, therefore we can't help with this program.


----------



## aspirenet (Oct 19, 2009)

I've been running Talkworks pro for many, many years. I had it forward emails through my own server so never had a problem until I went to shared hosting.

There does not seem any way to get it to authenticate correctly, I've tried Outlook 2000, 2007 and Internet Mail/SMTP. Newer mail servers normally require that you authenticate but there is no way to do this in talkworks

my regular ISP allows me to send mail IF the FROM email is one of theirs and I'm on their connection, I thought this might do it, but I can't find any way to set the FROM email.

Has anybody managed to figure this out or is it time to retire this software and look for an alternative?

Thanks

Mark


----------

